# Destin Public Reefs and last weekend



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Went out around sunrise, had no problem sabiki'ing up cigs real quick then trolled them on a duster on my way out to try some numbers at Sand Flea reef. On my way out I heard a huge commotion to my side and looked and saw a major boil and some good size Blackfin flying through the air destroying some bait for about thirty seconds. It was a heck of a show, and I've never seen anything like it. Tried heading towards them but they were gone for good once they got their snack. Landed a 31" king on my way out to the reef. At the numbers I readily and easily found the structure and was marking lots of fish and some very big ones further up in the water column (cruising 30-40). Pulled up what I'm guessing to be some kind of small grouper around 14". I've never caught one and looking at the FWC site he wasn't an exact match to any, so I figured it's an undersized gag and tossed him back. I haven't done much bottom fishing in the gulf, so I'm always surprised and trying to figure out what the heck I caught.

At this point I was the only person out there within a mile and then some boat shows up, and idles within 20yds of me and drifts with me and we end up leap frogging back and forth over the numbers I was originally on. I was starting to get pretty pissed off, then I saw they were chumming and figured screw it I might as well keep staying here. Got broken off a couple times by sharks (was using wire leaders and the last four-five feet of my mono section was roughly abraded from tail whips.) Also had a hardhead and a lot of missed strikes from smaller fish pecking my bait away. Thought I had something HUGE take a live cig. Turns out I'm an idiot and I'm pretty sure it swam it right into one of the pyramid reefs, and I ended up having to cut the line. After losing a few rigs and burning through my bait I trolled back to shore with no strikes on the way in. As I was heading back in I did see a few other kayakers cruising the reef, maybe we'll see some reports from them.

I'm hoping for time to check some more offshore species off the list before the water temp drops. AJs, mahi, BFT, and *maybe* if I win the fish lotto, a sail. I'm starting to think those will have to wait til next year.

Here's the grouper (I think):









Also went out last weekend and had a little luck inshore and offshore. Never did a report, but had a 30" king after trolling a couple hours. Didn't try any bottom spots that day. Then pulled a 22 and 25" red the next day inshore off Eglin flats.


Last weekend's catch.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a scamp and needs to be 16". Good job on the slaying.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> That is a scamp and needs to be 16". Good job on the slaying.


Thanks for the info. Going back to the FWC site I can see a lot stronger resemblance for that than anything else. Hopefully I'll get some more experience id'ing the various groupers out on the water.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gags are grayish with a squared off tail. He had what you call a broom tail, points on each end.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://myfwc.com./wildlifehabitats/profiles/saltwater/


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This pic might have to be blown up a bit but here's a close one to the Scamp. Yellowmouth Grouper.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks more like a yellow mouth grouper to me...


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Way to go...you're certainly putting in the time. I think I saw you last Sunday launch in front of me...you headed SE. I stayed S-SW. There was another kayaker nearby kind enough to let me follow him to some bottom structure and mark it with my, dont laugh, garmin forerunner. I Did catch and release some nice snapper. Cheers!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I say scamp. You can see the making of the long filaments on the tail.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Body is way too deep IMO. Not to mention in my time on the water Ive only caught one small scamp but several little yellow mouth.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Great mixed bag of fishing. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

